# Any Grand Marnier fans in the house?



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been a fan for a while. My mother-in-law, who also bought me my first humidor, bought me the 100 anniversary for my birthday a few years ago. Can you tell she loves me? After drinking this for a while I picked up a regular bottle and didnt realize how much better the 100 is. My wife said when she was younger her late father would pull out the 150 anniversary only on christmas.










Anyone here a fan?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Big fan, put in a snifter with a thin slice of orange.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

A woman I've worked with for a long time really likes it and I bought her a bottle of this for her 60th birthday.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I pair it with LGC MD2's (cc)
The fruitiness is awesome with that cigar..


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I pair it with LGC MD2's (cc)
> The fruitiness is awesome with that cigar..


I had some last night with one of my BPC. It was awesome


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I had some last night with one of my BPC. It was awesome


I dont have the LgC but will certainly try it with the BPC. Thanks!


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had that and the 150 year once. I hit it off so well with my server at a restaurant once he let me sample both for free. They were awesome.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm curious how that is ideally served; just neat or is it better chilled, straight up, etc?


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

The pamphlet that comes with the 100 year says serve neat. I will drink the regular on the rocks though.


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

Gently warm by sitting your snifter on the rim of a steaming cup of water or coffee. yum!


----------

